# Rookie in Gig Harbor, WA



## mantid_mama (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi All!

I just started collecting mantises maybe a year ago but have only had a few specimens and maybe 3 different kinds. They have slowly become my favorite invert in the house  My hubby and I collect tarantulas, centipedes, scorpions, beetles... I'm sure I'm forgetting something! I have what may be a silly question but since I'm throwing myself out there as a rookie hopefully it will be well received  Are Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii (flower mantis) and Phyllocrania paradoxa (ghost mantis) hard to come by? I want to post a WTB topic but don't want to get laughed at. LOL! Looking forward to chatting with y'all.

Cheers,

Katie


----------



## ismart (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!  Ghost, and spiny flower mantids have been readily avalible. You should post your ad.


----------



## mantid_mama (Feb 3, 2010)

ismart said:


> Welcome to the forum!  Ghost, and spiny flower mantids have been readily avalible. You should post your ad.


Sweet, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Rick (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome. Good luck with your new mantids.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Katie, and welcome to the forum.  Very nice to have you here! (and please do by all means post your ad... and good luck in finding what you're looking for!  )


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome fromYuma AZ!


----------



## revmdn (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 3, 2010)

A big hello from OHIO!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Feb 3, 2010)

Another person from Washington! Welcome, from the Bellingham area


----------

